# Verunka (Veronika Fasterova) - posiert im Bikini und nackt auf der Dachterrasse (63x)



## Tobi.Borsti (25 Juni 2011)

*Tobi Borsti*​ 
_*präsentiert*_​ 
*Verunka*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (25 Juni 2011)

scharfes mädel und der modedesigner hat sich einiges einfallen lassen. sogar direkt mit accessoir als obs nicht so schon reicht


----------



## supertoudy (26 Juni 2011)

Das Loch im Höschen ist an der falschen Stelle! 

Tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank


----------



## tropical (26 Juni 2011)

Scharf!


----------



## raffi1975 (27 Juni 2011)

leider nicht meine Terrasse, aber perfekt! :thumbup:


----------

